# Contest Coding (DA)



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

So there's a contest going on on Deviantart, and I was hoping to write a story for it. But I thought it wouldn't stand out enough, so I've decided to start coding the story, to make the more dramatic scenes of it pop. It's in it's most early stages, so there's just barely 4 lines of story, but I'm working hard on it, and I'll be updating it. Problem is, I need testers, and proof readers. It's an anthropomorphic story, so I considered it suitable to post here, and there's not a forum spot for coding and games.... so yeah... I'll link it here
When you open it, you need to click the "run" button, and then drag the partition of the screen to the left, and then enjoy. I don't believe this works on mobile....
If I carry on coding, I'll post the update in a response below as a simple link. Feel free to leave feedback too!!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

EDIT: I've added a little more, and I've also made it so that you don't have to drag no more.... It should appear horizontally by default.

Update no.2


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Last update for today.... I'm sorry for clogging this up...

Update no.3


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Next update.. Starting on the next chapter...

Update no.4


----------

